# Stone x Dove Satin Litter



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The Litter I was panicing about in my thread in the Lounge... lol

There are now 4 pinkies, i found one at the bottom of the nest.

All are quite chunky, very pink with black eyes, so looks like they will all be blacks like her older son Gus. Looks to be at least two girls as well which i am VERY happy about!! Will be interested to see if the wonky ears turn up again.

Will post pictures later when they look a bit more interesting!! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks to be two girls and two boys =o) Because the litter is so small I will be leaving the boys in a bit longer before taking them out.

Unless someone wants a couple of satin carrier males? They also carry PE and c(e)

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

5 days


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

8 days old! THREE GIRLS!!! Woot!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Utterly adorable.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great...nice and plump!
I like the dark one bestest
x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Chubby babies, well done to mum and congrats to you.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

What a lovely bunch, no sign of wonky ears yet by the looks of it.
Always look great at this age.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

New piccies =o) Thanks for your comments, they are quite the little cuties!
And yes, looks like no wonky ears in this bunch


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there anything in the world cuter than a baby mousie just after its eyes have opened?!


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Awww! How cute. I especially love the little dark one--is that chocolate? Lovely!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

3 weeks old and very pingy! LOL Managed to get this half decent shot, but it shows off how lovely the ears are! 

Willow xx


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

super cute, I love the chocolatey one.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

nice looking chunky babies you have


----------



## Niks (Jan 24, 2010)

oh what cuties they are. I have never seen baby mice before they really are adorable little ones.


----------

